# "fake" caviar / "molecular gastronomy"



## slowtyper (Feb 4, 2012)

You know where some juice or sauce is suspended in a blob form to mimic caviar? I've never tasted it. For those who have...does it have the same "pop" as say eating Ikura or is it noticeably softer/mushier?

And as for the flavour, is it possible to have a strong flavour or does the flavour become muted due to the process?

Sorry for not using all the correct terms.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 5, 2012)

It pretty much just tastes like whatever you make it from like yuzu or mango juice. Doesnt have the same snap like real roe though. It can be hit or miss if you don't have the formula down correctly too.


----------



## bieniek (Feb 5, 2012)

you mean adding agar and then dropping with syringe drops to fat? 

100ml/1g.

I think its job is not to imitate caviar with flavour or consistence. its just way of letting the flavour of liquid get to you later, but in a soup like tomato soup lets you to serve concomme and tomato caviar apart, so you can mix tomato flavour into soup yourself, when your a customer. Just a gimmick anyways


----------



## ManateeAndy (Feb 5, 2012)

I Believe he's talking about adding sodium alginate to a liquid and then dropping it into a calcium chloride bath. I do agree with ThEoRy however that is is very hit and miss and has to be done quick as it'll set all the way to the centre if left.


----------



## slowtyper (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks. Too bad about the "snap" of real roe..thats what I was hoping to get. I think I would still like to try it out to see for myself if the startup cost isn't too high. Can you estimate roughly how much it costs to get started for the equipment?

Theory, Manatee...

If done properly, how long can you store a batch? lets just say its a fruit juice or something like that.


----------



## ManateeAndy (Feb 5, 2012)

i'm by no means an expert, i've only used it on a few occasions, it would last a while it'll just lose it's liquid centre after a short while, 20mins+ depending on the size / amount of alginate / how long in the bath. it really is a make and serve thing. there's some interesting posts here http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?/topic/86839-adventures-with-sodium-alginate/ including where to buy it etc.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 5, 2012)

Trufflina has a bunch of kit for this purpose.

k.


----------



## bieniek (Feb 5, 2012)

OK, I might be using some magic powders from Sosa from time to time and been trying with the fake egg plums in past, I admit, but damn, when I hear all those funny names and serious chefs talking about that bollocks, It makes me scared.


----------

